# Car Detailing in Sweden :)



## chrisfr

Hej hej!

I'll be in Sweden (Malmö) for about 4,5 months this winter :argie: and would of course love to keep my car detailed or at least clean. But I need a bit of help!

Surely we have a lot of Swedes here in this forum, right? 
What's the situation in Sweden for hand-washing your car? Maybe you could tell me the Swedish word for the place where you are allowed to hand-wash your car, that would be really great!

Finally, is there anyone from Malmö who could recommend me a good place where it is maybe even allowed to use your own buckets as long as you use their water...? 

Thank you all in advance
Christoph


----------



## chrisfr

*push* anyone?


----------



## Damm Rasmussen

In Copenhagen there is a Company Called bilvask, HomePage is www.bilvask.nu maybe you could get som quotes from them, they have Mobile valeting.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JK24T

Hej, hej...

Congrats for coming to Sweden in the winter time..
Here you are allowed to wash your car with the garden hose on the street so it's not like in Germany.
The large petrol/service stations normaly rent out carwash boots by an hourly rate.
You will allso find the type off quick wash boots with high pressure and foaming brushes with hot water in the winter time (bring your own bucket and schampoo and don't use the brushes)... just take a drive when you arrives and you will find places. I would be surprised if you can't find any in the Jägersro area where the car dealers are. Some of the Volvo dealerships also have some kind of car wash.

Welcome !


----------



## chrisfr

Thank you so much! This sounds really great & uncomplicated.


----------



## -Kev-

^^^^ you need to read the forum rules regarding advertising


----------

